# Crusher Beware 12/09/14



## catsup948 (Dec 5, 2014)

Storm possible for Tuesday.  Lots in play right now.  To early to tell how much and where.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 6, 2014)

This is going to be an elevation special.  ADKs and Northern Greens could do well.


----------



## cbackman (Dec 6, 2014)

I like this early snowfall estimate


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice.  I will ignore all other snowfall prediction maps for this storm.  Unless, of course, they are more optimistic than this one.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Dec 6, 2014)

I am thinking a sick day Wednesday.   Killington maybe.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2014)

Just took off tues and wed
This storm will produce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 6, 2014)

I want a more eastern track.  Even more than the current GFS. I'd selfishly take another foot of snow here.  Right now it seems nne gets destroyed with feet of snow.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 6, 2014)

On a side note, it's important to note that this storm has all the makings for a very significant Catskills snowfall. In either scenario it would appear that the higher terrain of the Catskills may be measuring snow in feet.
Please visit the website for even more details into this storm potential, including some model images. We will be updating frequently as more information becomes available. Have a great day and stay dry!
www.hudsonvalleyweather.com

Sure 2 days before I go see the Big Rat in Florida.....Gotta keep the Wife Happy!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 6, 2014)

The EURO stalls the storm out south of LI on Tuesday, makes it do a little loop and weaken, then swings a piece of energy around the trough and forms a new storm that bombs out over the Gulf of Maine Wednesday night, and the snow doesn't stop once for the duration!

In short, 3-4 inches of QPF for the mountains... you do the math for snowfall (This isn't eve including the potential upslope event in the wake of the storm!)

Absolute firehose of moisture for the ski areas, but North is best with this one as mixing issues will be in play for southern/central areas.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 6, 2014)

Feet upon feet upon feet of snow... incredible.

That run was absolute weather porn right there.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 6, 2014)

Could a wet slop bomb down here and then flip to rain and then back to snow.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 6, 2014)

Even though they suck I'll take the NAM and GFS.  Feet of snow for me!


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2014)

Haven't seen them...pulling it further south I'm assuming? I'll take a little further south due to the possibility of above freezing temps I've seen on Tuesday and ice for ski country.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 6, 2014)

Twice now in the last few days Bastardi has called this storm a "skiers dream" for the path it will take (almost everyone's a winner, even the Poconos) and the snow it should lay down.

From a selfish standpoint, the NAM has come in way colder, and we're in the time range when it might be safe to look at that model.  If this were to happen it would even lay down snow all the way down here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's a cool graphic from a met down in Baltimore showing how there's great uncertainty not just with the event, but even the timing.


----------



## Herman Blume (Dec 7, 2014)

Is Cannon on Wednesday a safe bet?


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2014)

JB just invoked the ghost of the December, 1992 Naweasta.  Very memorable storm for me.  Storm stalled, pounded the Jersey Shore (Huge waves at Seagirt seawall) and City with rain.  We got 2 days of a winter mix then snow in NWNJ.  Poconos got much the same, meanwhile the Catskills got hammered with 3+feet of snow.  Went to Belleayre after that storm and had one of my best pre Christmas days ever.  Skiing down the old T-Bar lift line in knee deep is vivid.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 7, 2014)

Not looking so good for New England right now... Shades of 2/25/10


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 7, 2014)

Didn't that 2/25/10 storm drop 3 feet on western maine mountains?  This thing is garbage for down here.  We may get 6 inches of slop here.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 7, 2014)

Mix and heavy snow would make for a nice base


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 7, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/February_25–27,_2010_North_American_blizzard


----------



## cbackman (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## catsup948 (Dec 7, 2014)

cbackman said:


>



I like this map.  This storm will be a nowcast based on temperatures.  If this storm goes east a bit snowfall could really come up.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 7, 2014)

Look for a hellacious thump of snow on the front end at first, then a dry slot with rain showers to moisten up the pack. After we get slotted, back edge snows should race back in as the storm pivots back around.

That's my interpretation.


----------



## Tin (Dec 7, 2014)

This is going to be one of those weird ones where Pico get a foot but Killington mixes with rain and gets 5" or vice versa. Location is everything and with the dry slots and warm air went won't know who gets what until it falls. Last year in March I remember Stratton and Bromley got 8-10", meanwhile Magic got 4" and a ton of ice. Wait and see....


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 7, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Look for a hellacious thump of snow on the front end at first, then a dry slot with rain showers to moisten up the pack. After we get slotted, back edge snows should race back in as the storm pivots back around.
> 
> That's my interpretation.



This would be a good scenario from this mess.  Long duration backend snow for parts of northern new england hopefully.  Snows on and off the rest of the week too.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 7, 2014)

First accumulation map I've seen.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=941201382575093


----------



## Tin (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.weather.gov/btv/stormtotalsnow

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/gyx/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.php

Looks like 18-24" around Wildcat. I'll take the southern VT totals though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, there havent been many guesses yet, which shows you the high level of uncertainly the mets have in sticking their necks out.

Here's one from a NYC met.






And here's one from spawn of Bastardi (without inches).


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 8, 2014)

EURO draws the mixline south, now oriented from Waterville to Sunapee to Mt Snow.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

For you weather heads...will Killington be good???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 8, 2014)

powhunter said:


> For you weather heads...will Killington be good???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe good and white or maybe bad and wet.. Time will tell


----------



## ss20 (Dec 8, 2014)

Gore or Whiteface look like the winners.  Heck, even the Catskills could do real well depending on the temps.


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2014)

Totals are much lower than when I went to bed last night. Wildcat/Cranmore/BW area was in 18-24", Cannon area was 14-18", Crotched, Ragged, Sunapee were all 10-14", and all of southern VT, from K south was in 14-18". Forecast for northern VT looks the same. A lot can change for the good or the bad. But I will not complain about 10-14". :beer:


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 8, 2014)

I could be in catskills thurday depending on how this goes


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2014)

The NY sites are more optimistic this morning, especially for southern VT and trending north. Couldn't find a good graphic but 14-18", 18-24" range for Hunter area.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2014)

Keep in mind all, this isn't a delightful powder skiing event, this is a heavy wet sloppy cement base-building storm.   Which is exactly what everyone needs.


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Keep in mind all, this isn't a delightful powder skiing event, this is a heavy wet sloppy cement base-building storm.   Which is exactly what everyone needs.


----------



## Edd (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmm...was going to ski Tuesday, crash at Sunday River, and ski Wednesday too but Wednesday is looking pretty wet. Tough one. Wonder how the winds will be, too.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Keep in mind all, this isn't a delightful powder skiing event, this is a heavy wet sloppy cement base-building storm.   Which is exactly what everyone needs.



Not true. Bretton Woods has an excellent firm base already. I was in the ungroomed and glades all day on Sunday without a problem. Cover is good enough that I am going to be taking out the news skis for this storm. Throw a foot on powder on top and it would be amazing.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm going to Elk Wed regardless of what happens. Free voucher that I need to use makes the decision easy. 

I'll be by myself, so if anyone is planning on being there, give a shout.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Not true. Bretton Woods has an excellent firm base already. I was in the ungroomed and glades all day on Sunday without a problem. Cover is good enough that I am going to be taking out the news skis for this storm. *Throw a foot on powder on top and it would be amazing.*



You shouldn't get anything that even resembles powder.  

If what you say above is true and the conditions are already fantastic, I would have to imagine this may even short-term "hurt" the ski experience, but will long-term be very beneficial.


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2014)

New Albany NWS map upped snowfall totals for southern VT.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> New Albany NWS map upped snowfall totals for southern VT.



This could deliver for the Southern Greens.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 8, 2014)

What is the timing of this coming up through NJ, NY, CT? I'm driving down to western NJ tonight (Lambertville) for work rolling in around 9pm and hopeful that the storm has not yet started.
Would make a long drive even worse


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> What is the timing of this coming up through NJ, NY, CT? I'm driving down to western NJ tonight (Lambertville) for work rolling in around 9pm and hopeful that the storm has not yet started.
> Would make a long drive even worse



Nothing should start there until early tomorrow morning.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> What is the timing of this coming up through NJ, NY, CT? I'm driving down to western NJ tonight (Lambertville) for work rolling in around 9pm and hopeful that the storm has not yet started.
> Would make a long drive even worse



Nothing should start there until early tomorrow morning (after midnight).


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2014)

where ya guys thinking now/ I might be due for a sick day. so far this year has started slow but i'm ready to get after it.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 8, 2014)

Go to Whiteface.  Or at the very least Hunter.


----------



## fishrising (Dec 8, 2014)

Had a day off already planned, heading up to Stratton tonight for tomorrow.  Couldn't make any other day work this week...Wednesday is sounding like THE day though...


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 8, 2014)

Ski the east snow cast will be up tonight if you follow them on Facebook. TK knows his stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 8, 2014)

Farleyman said:


> Ski the east snow cast will be up tonight if you follow them on Facebook. TK knows his stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



for a meteorologist i find his ski/snowboard forecasts to be so so, other ski/board forecasters did a much better job last year


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 8, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> for a meteorologist i find his ski/snowboard forecasts to be so so, other ski/board forecasters did a much better job last year



To be honest, his snowcasts are too "Bro" for me. That, and he's super optimistic. If all his forecasts came true, New England would get as much snow as Utah.


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 8, 2014)

who else does snowcast? He's the only one I've seen on Facebook. Haven't really looked else where tho 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I'm driving down to western NJ tonight (Lambertville) for work



Work in Lambertville?   What are you an antiques dealer?



St. Bear said:


> Go to Whiteface.  Or at the very least Hunter.



Yeah, this thing might hammer the Catskills pretty nicely if the track pans out.  Over 12" is doable for sure.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Work in Lambertville?   What are you an antiques dealer?


Haha no, I work in Supply Chain management. Software company we work with hosts training sessions there on occasion given the folks who run it are somewhat local to the area.
I've heard Lambertville is a decent little town


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2014)

Burlington NWS just posted this. More and more are predicting less mixed stuff. Might be worth a trip after all.


https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=b5908b04214714b0181f7c2f68df058f&oe=550A8531


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Haha no, I work in Supply Chain management. Software company we work with hosts training sessions there on occasion given the folks who run it are somewhat local to the area.
> I've heard Lambertville is a decent little town



Quaint is how I'd describe it. A bit too touristy though.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 8, 2014)

This is a lot more conservative than most forecast I've seen.  I have a sneaking suspicion this is a closer to the final product the 12+ maps.
http://www.weathernj.com/dec-8-buckle-up-jersey/


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nick said:


> where ya guys thinking now/ I might be due for a sick day. so far this year has started slow but i'm ready to get after it.



Adirondacks do fine.  The big snows will be from central vermont northeast to northern maine.  Saddleback could get destroyed with feet of snow by their opening day


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> *I've heard Lambertville is a decent little town*



It was nicer years ago. 

 Its well-known for antiquing (some great shops), but now it's turned very "artsy", with little hipster boutiques, overrated pricey restaurants, and for reasons unbeknownst to me, a growing population of illegal aliens.  Basically what happened is New Hope spilled over the river and it's turning into mini San Francisco.  Great if you're into that sort of thing, but as someone born/raised in Hunterdon County, I appreciate and prefer our sleepiness. That part of NJ is beautiful though with rolling hills, horse breeders, and farmland galore should you get out and explore. 

EDIT: 

Or if you're into history, it's right where Washington crossed the Delaware to attack the Germans.

http://www.washingtoncrossingpark.org/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2014)

Bastardi Jr's final call.   This would hit most of n.e. ski country nicely with base-builder.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2014)

And this is why I like Joe Cioffi.  Rare will you find a met this honest. Usually they take a stab and "hope" it pans out if they're not confident.



> I have to be honest folks and I know my fellow forecasters would  agree.* I have never seen model volatility this close to an event as I  have with this one.* One thing is for sure though. Later tonight and  tomorrow it is rain and wind for the coast.* The rain snow line will be  in Eastern Pennsylvania somewhere and north of 84 in New York State.  Tomorrow night and Wednesday I have no clue as to whether there will or  won't be a changeover*. As far as big amounts where it is supposedly cold enough...confidence on this is very low...almost to the floor at zero.* It's time to look out the window*.


----------



## 180 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just arrived in Hunter, 28 and snowing lightly, some freezing mist as well. Bring it on!


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> To be honest, his snowcasts are too "Bro" for me. That, and he's super optimistic. If all his forecasts came true, New England would get as much snow as Utah.



You hit the nail on the head. "20-35" with someone getting 40", I laughed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2014)

Any where from lots of rain to 2 feet of snow and crazy azs  winds today commute in should be fun. Be careful all enjoy snow platty powder maybe should be great base in the woood s at all 4 Catskills area s 2009? Five feet again in 3 days maybe say yes please.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> You hit the nail on the head. "20-35" with someone getting 40", I laughed.



I saw that on FB. 40" ?? Broooo


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> You hit the nail on the head. "20-35" with someone getting 40", I laughed.



Yeah, please stop talking to your dog while doing the forecast.  Thanks.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Yeah, please stop talking to your dog while doing the forecast.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Zeke says to go screw.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Or if you're into history, it's right where Washington crossed the Delaware to attack the Germans.
> 
> http://www.washingtoncrossingpark.org/



Zee Germans?


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Zee Germans?



Hessians.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah tim kelley is way to amped up now.  He is getting paid to bring skiers to northern vermont.   This thing is a bust for a lot of locations.  Warmth may overrun up to the Canadian border.  Rain for everyone except maybe western maine alps!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> *Germans?*



Yes; Germans.  Led by Colonel Johann Rall, who was shot and killed in the battle.


----------



## hammer (Dec 9, 2014)

The worst part of this storm right now for points north of Boston is the icy drizzle.  Had a feeling this would be an issue, it was quite cold yesterday (for early December) and it's taking longer for the cold air at the surface to warm up.  I managed to get a slow jog in this morning but the black ice on any paved surface was treacherous, did fall once.  Think it will be worse before the rain comes.

Not a good storm for snowsports but we have plenty of winter left...


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2014)

Silver lining may be Thursday for some decent snow as an upper level low sticks around and cold works back in!  Northern Vermont could greatly benefit from this.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

Chatter among mets is that this storm has definite bust potential in terms of the higher totals folks were throwing about.  Short-range models (below) arent exactly showing snowmageddon.  Hopefully the Cats can get 6" to 8" out of this rather than 12" or more.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm a descendant of one of those no good, anti American Hessians! So I've heard, Conrad, sounds German to me. Should I join ISIL to carry on the anti American family tradition?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

Related to the Germans that bombed Pearl Harbor too?


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> Related to the Germans that bombed Pearl Harbor too?



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2014)

Freezing rain and sleet at Mount Snow! Yuck.  Can we fast forward to tomorrow night and see what happens?


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe the US model was not that far off!  Kind of sucks actually!  Hopefully better at higher elevation.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

Definitely snowing on the North Ridge cam but rain on the Peak View cam at K. K1 is on hold too.


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2014)

Snowing pretty good in Plymouth, NH


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2014)

dlague said:


> Snowing pretty good in Plymouth, NH


Keep me updated for my sickness for tomorrow.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

Fingers crossed...looks to be tracking a bit further east. Good for VT and the Catskills. Just a blue blob on Hunter surrounded pink and green. Looks locked in there this morning.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> Related to the Germans that bombed Pearl Harbor too?



Perhaps

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

Currently 32 degree liquid precip in Bretton Woods, was the same driving by Cannon


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Currently 32 degree liquid precip in Bretton Woods, was the same driving by Cannon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



30 degree snow at Crawford Notch. Soooo close. Thinking about heading for Wildcat vs bagging it and dialing in to work.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Currently 32 degree liquid precip in Bretton Woods, was the same driving by Cannon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Are you at BW? I'm here with a friend. Praying for it to change over to snow. It kind of was near the summit.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> Are you at BW? I'm here with a friend. Praying for it to change over to snow. It kind of was near the summit.



Was my intention but I kept driving. Accumulating snow from Crawford Notch eastward. Attitash looks great... And closed. Heading to Wildcat next.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildcat's cam looks like snow


----------



## Edd (Dec 9, 2014)

Let me know what it's doing at the Cat.


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2014)

Now r^&* in Plymouth, NH.  Radar shows snow but.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2014)

All rain now about 5 miles north of 84I in NY hopefully it white still in the Catskills.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 9, 2014)

Puking at K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> Let me know what it's doing at the Cat.



Snow turns to freezing rain between Attitash and Glen. Freezing rain from Glen to Dead Man's Curve. Snowing with 2" on the ground at The Cat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> Related to the Germans that bombed Pearl Harbor too?



That is where I was going with my comment :beer:


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Puking at K
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anything measurable?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 9, 2014)

Totals backed down for SoVT. Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

the rain concern is for tomorrow...it was supposed to be snow in the N mountains today...


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> Fingers crossed...looks to be tracking a bit further east. Good for VT and the Catskills. Just a blue blob on Hunter surrounded pink and green. Looks locked in there this morning.



No...it looks right on track maybe a little West w/ warmer air into the Catskills and VT w/ lesser snow totals. NWS Albany, Burlington, and Binghamton have lowered snow totals this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> No...it looks right on track maybe a little West w/ warmer air into the Catskills and VT w/ lesser snow totals. NWS Albany, Burlington, and Binghamton have lowered snow totals this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That was 3 hours ago. Things change


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2014)

Accuweather is reporting mix for Cannon right now but changing back to snow later total accumulation - 6 inches.  That works.  However, some mix is predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Edd (Dec 9, 2014)

BW hit blast off about an hour ago. Not accumulating quick but it's nice to see.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> That was 3 hours ago. Things change



They haven't changed since this morning. All signs point to a warmer scenario thus far. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

It's been back and forth depending on what/who you're looking at. Right now yes it is lower. Shouldn't you be playing with your Go-Pro to get pics when you're out tomorrow?


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

It hasn't been back and forth. The initial concern was for rain/mix tonight and tomorrow with snow all day today. So far rain/mix has already been an issue in many places where it was supposed to snow all day. These above freezing temps at 850mb are not good. The GoPro will be ready to go for tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

At this point the track isn't really important if it's bringing in more warm air than forecasted. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> At this point the track isn't really important if it's bringing in more warm air than forecasted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Agreed


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> Agreed


  I think I am out for tomorrow with the NCP predicted after 7am even at elevation


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm still holding out hope for Whiteface


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2014)

Mid level torch was what screwed us over. Sunapee webcam is still showing snow, but that might change soon.

Thursday into Friday could be good as the system pulls out.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 9, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Freezing rain and sleet at Mount Snow! Yuck.  Can we fast forward to tomorrow night and see what happens?



Not any more, all snow since about 11am,  4 to 6"down so far!


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 9, 2014)

Snow is coming down heavy at Hunter right now.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2014)

Actually, Central VT and the Whites may get crushed tonight. Very good trends on the radar recently as isothermal cooling may be beginning. If the mountains can get an isothermal blue bomb, that's an easy 6+ right there!

Killington will be under the gun this evening as that band rotates up from the Berkshires.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2014)

so what's the best bet if you could go one day this week? Tomorrow? Thursday? and where (3 hr radious from central mA)


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Whiteface tomorrow. Only place that won't be raining most of the day tomorrow and will get a good chunk of snow...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

On my way now, emotionally prepared for this to not go as planned though. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 9, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Whiteface tomorrow. Only place that won't be raining most of the day tomorrow and will get a good chunk of snow...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I'll be curious to hear what it's like up there tomorrow.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Whiteface tomorrow. Only place that won't be raining most of the day tomorrow and will get a good chunk of snow...



If you're playing the percentages, Whiteface does seem like a smart choice.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2014)

Nick said:


> so what's the best bet if you could go one day this week? Tomorrow? Thursday? and where (3 hr radious from central mA)



Killington for sure.


----------



## Edd (Dec 9, 2014)

Skied till closing at 3:30 at BW. By that time it was dumping pretty hard. Just drove down to the MWV and it's basically raining down here. That does not bode well for Attitash.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2014)

Sunapee/Ragged area is absolutely dumping right now. Cool little cold tuck in Sullivan County, on intellicast radar, it's only within the county as Merrimack is mostly wet right now.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Really think it's gonna go over to rain tonight at Killington, worried about it happening a little bit even at Whiteface


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

That red circle of above freezing temps from 750-850mb at Killington is scary. Not as bad but still a tiny bit of above freezing temps above 5k feet at Whiteface. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 9, 2014)

Attitash is still looking OK on the radar, as is Wildcat


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2014)

Tomorrow:

Jay, Stowe and Kmart will have summit temps from 32 to 36F on Wednesday.

Someday River, Sugarloaf - summit temps of 36 to 41F Wed. 

Huntah - Summit above freezing Tuesd

IceFace:  summit 25-27F Wed. Looking at 6" new snow in next 24 hours.

Istone84 is spot on.  WF is the place to be.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2014)

Attitash goes big time summit melt - temps on Wed 36 to 39 @ summit

Titus stays well below freezing, looking at an addtional 6" by Wed. PM


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2014)

It is absolutey NUKING at Huntah right now!


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2014)

Tomorrow:

Jay, Stowe and Kmart will have summit temps from 32 to 36F on Wednesday.

Someday River, Sugarloaf - summit temps of 36 to 41F Wed.  Looking at 6" new snow in next 24 hours.

Huntah - Summit above freezing Tuesd

IceFace:  summit 25-27F Wed. 

Istone84 is spot on.  WF is the place to be.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 9, 2014)

So is it inversions leading to the cough summit temps or are we having a mini meltdown?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Really think it's gonna go over to rain tonight at Killington, worried about it happening a little bit even at Whiteface
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Isothermic cooling combined with heavy rates should keep them as snow for a while, the changeover would occur after this WAA/Omega thump ends. Yes, there'll be rain showers at killington tomorrow, but it won't really matter. The meaningful QPF will be all snow.

I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2014)

andrec10 said:


> It is absolutey NUKING at Huntah right now!


That's excellent.  Temp for Huntah will flatten out to 32 on the summit and base.  It's right on that edge.  Could be snow, could be ice.  Could be both.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Isothermic cooling combined with heavy rates should keep them as snow for a while, the changeover would occur after this WAA/Omega thump ends. Yes, there'll be rain showers at killington tomorrow, but it won't really matter. The meaningful QPF will be all snow.
> 
> I wouldn't be worried.



While it won't wash away what they have, it'll probably be a *bit icy* once we get back below 32F.  Think I'll stay in the office tomorrow and let that base pack down!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildcat was amazing this afternoon. I spoke to the operations manager who confirmed that they are being extra conservative dropping ropes this year, but he also mentioned that they have a boundary to boundary policy. That whole mountain was skiing well today. Cover in most places was excellent and the snow was powdery. You just have to use caution as there is still running water in places. I got caught over my head in a gulley off of Upper Wildcat and had to hike out in the knee deep snow.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

That omega ends in a few hours and there's still a good bit of precip to follow plus showers to,or row. SVT may have more snow by AM but it'll be packed w rain you'll be wet trying to ride it. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> That omega ends in a few hours and there's still a good bit of precip to follow plus showers to,or row. SVT may have more snow by AM but it'll be packed w rain you'll be wet trying to ride it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



It only gets above freezing in the dryslot of this storm. The only significant QPF left before the 2nd wave, which comes through on Thursday-Friday, is the commahead which will be all snow and out in the Daks. Where are you getting this?


----------



## ss20 (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking at the radar now... Albany might be the new Buffalo.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

Please take note that the Poconos is getting absolutely screwed as usual!  

So much for the 8" to 12", not even gonna' be remotely close.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

ss20 said:


> *Looking at the radar now*... Albany might be the new Buffalo.



It looks even further west than that.   Shift everything we've seen/heard about this storm...... west.  

Looks like central NYS will get the biggest snows now rather than central VT.  Gore and Whiteface still look good too.   Also, if you pretend to advance the radar motion forward, doesn't it look like some parts of NH are going to get screwed (compared to what we were thinking I mean)?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

Hunter claims they_ already_ have 7".  

Can anyone who lives up there and doesnt work in the marketing department of a Catskills area ski resort verify this?


----------



## ss20 (Dec 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Can anyone who lives up there and doesnt work in the marketing department of a Catskills area ski resort verify this?


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Please take note that the Poconos is getting absolutely screwed as usual!
> 
> So much for the 8" to 12", not even gonna' be remotely close.



Any Elk Beta?, Summint 29 Base 32, 
They've had the same picture on the webcam for 3 days


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Any Elk Beta?, Summint 29 Base 32,
> *They've had the same picture on the webcam for 3 days*



Is the photo from 1987?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

Current radar.   See what I'm thinking about New Hampshire?

If you imagine that picture going forward in time, it just seems like they're going to be victimized by several hours of dry-slotting and/or light snow.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

Someone on KZ mentioned 9". That would be amazing.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> Someone on KZ mentioned 9". That would be amazing.



WC showed video K with heavy snow


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Current radar.   See what I'm thinking about New Hampshire?
> 
> If you imagine that picture going forward in time, it just seems like they're going to be victimized by several hours of dry-slotting and/or light snow.



I can vouch that it is pouring rain in North Conway. I'd welcome a dry slot right about now. The base depths and cover were already excellent before the storm. Now I just want to keep it that way.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 9, 2014)

It was dumping hard from 2 on at K today. Fairly light stuff too. 
B+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hunter claims they_ already_ have 7".
> 
> Can anyone who lives up there and doesnt work in the marketing department of a Catskills area ski resort verify this?



Take one look at the live cam! Its been nuking for about 4 hours now! It snowed all day as well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2014)

andrec10 said:


> Take one look at the live cam!* Its been nuking for about 4 hours now! It snowed all day as well*.



That's awesome.  I've seen a few local pictures posted from n.e. Delaware County (not far from Platty) which claim they have 6" down.


EDIT:  Platty's webcam.  Looks pretty good.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Any Elk Beta?, Summint 29 Base 32,
> They've had the same picture on the webcam for 3 days



I'll let you know in 13 hours.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

They lowered totals for the ADS. Critical point, stopped in Albany. West to Catskills, north to ADS, or S greens? Weather smart people heeeeelp


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 9, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I'll let you know in 13 hours.



Second look website says 36

I'm thinking a day of wrap around and another lake effect , and Flurries on Sat! 6'' +


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 9, 2014)

Currently dumping soft snow in Sugar Hill. Was a bit wetter down in Franconia proper, but I hope it's the same consistency as here up on Cannon. Light and puffy but dense enough to stay stable.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.weather.gov/btv/stormtotalsnow


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 9, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Look for a hellacious thump of snow on the front end at first, then a dry slot with rain showers to moisten up the pack. After we get slotted, back edge snows should race back in as the storm pivots back around.
> 
> That's my interpretation.



Looks like this is holding up well.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just updated


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 9, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Just updated



THankS for the upDate


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 9, 2014)

I made this (with intellicast.com radar help), because i could not find it out there -- but its basically the play by play, hour by hour, historical rain(green)/sleet(pink)/snow(BLUE baby!) line....

I'll try to keep it updated for this storm, unless someone gives me a link to something similar so I don't have to 

currently 10am->10pm today...  historical radar
http://telaetas.com/web/roco/

you need to click to advance an hour...

eat it up!


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 9, 2014)

Tonight's accumulation. I had shoveled the deck and brushed the chairs after this weekend's snow. Still falling, but slower and more granular now.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

So much for those lower totals...







Quite the elevation difference....


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

From K's FB...


----------



## Herman Blume (Dec 9, 2014)

Cannon has received 6" as of 8pm. Is it worth going with the potential rain tomorrow?


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Never said it was elevation difference...

That's ending 7am Thursday, not 7 am tomorrow and even 7pm as the earlier maps were showing. 

I'm focused on the best combo of max snow by opening to,or row and least rain while riding in that snow. Not sure any of those maps answer that question. 

Still surprised they're still calling for 14-18 in the Cats w these snow totals so far. Any ski mountains in that dark blue?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Also notice how on NWS Burl southern Essex county NY has 6-8 inches while the adjacent county in the NWS Albany map has 14-18...one of those is wrong or they both are, but both can't be right. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 9, 2014)

NWS really loving round 2 for here up through southern vermont.  I would love 4-6 tomorrow night!


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Driving up 87, rain snow rain snow alternating with no rhyme or reason. Coldest temp 33. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Never said it was elevation difference...
> 
> That's ending 7am Thursday, not 7 am tomorrow and even 7pm as the earlier maps were showing.
> 
> ...



Quit complaining about possible rain and just go.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 9, 2014)

@tin I've been driving for hours, coming from Beverly ma. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Dec 9, 2014)

Herman Blume said:


> Cannon has received 6" as of 8pm. Is it worth going with the potential rain tomorrow?



I am on the fence about tomorrow. Given how much liquid we've received in North Conway, I imagine that the Cat might be buried. The question is how much liquid falls on top overnight. It's really borderline in my mind.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

See where I am? Get off your phone and drive. Be safe


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 9, 2014)

The Cat looks like they'll stay out of any rain on the radar over night, but looks like they'll get some sleet and a little bit of rain tomorrow


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 9, 2014)

Still snowing in Franconia currently. I can post an early outlook in the am. Looks worth it though - I'm packing my gear and just shoveled out the car for an early morning.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Up and down and up and down. NWS is struggling. Snow is fluffier in Lake placid. Didn't drop below 33 degrees til I got off 87. Looks like 6" in town at Lake Placid, probably a good amount more at the mountain. Snowing pretty good. Could quickly notice the change from cement to mod density snow once I reached Keene.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Liking the looks of this:




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2014)

Wildcat claiming 10 to 12". Sugarloaf claiming more.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd call it about 8" in Franconia, no rain. Looking like it could start up again soon.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 10, 2014)

NWS reported 14" at Killington this morning.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 10, 2014)

Man kills me that I am in work today since it looks like K, Wildcat and Cannon came out pretty well... I will be skiing somewhere sunday (most likely my home hill though).  Man that weather yesterday though was depressing down here in the flatlands.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 10, 2014)

Whiteface saying only 7in?  Gore with less.  Sunday river=epic fail at 2 inches.  Meanwhile, Sugaloaf had to break out the yard stick with 14-18in.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks like the central greens, whites and sugarloaf all did well


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 10, 2014)

Cannon is reporting only 6 inches and the upper mountain trails are not in play. Sounds like VT areas got much more from this.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Stayed all snow at stupid Whiteface but only 5-7". Fuck this stupid mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Stayed all now at stupid Whiteface but only 5-7". Fuck this stupid mountain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Did it blow away yet?

5-7 is better than 0-0


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Stayed all now at stupid Whiteface but only 5-7". Fuck this stupid mountain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Haha. 

In other news, 2" at Elk, supposed to get another 1-3" throughout the day, which may be low if it keeps snowing like it is now.


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm at Wildcat. Their claims are legit. Only problem: this concrete snow is owning me. I'm using a pair of K2 Hardsides which aren't the best or worst powder tool. Tips dive even at speed and I can't buy a turn. Haven't felt this helpless on skis in years.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> *Cannon is reporting only 6 inches and the upper mountain* trails are not in play. Sounds like VT areas got much more from this.



You could tell last night looking at the radar that quite a bit of New Hampshire was going to get screwed out of the higher estimates that were tossed about.



lstone84 said:


> *Stayed all snow at stupid Whiteface but only 5-7".* Fuck this stupid mountain.



A)  Is the F-word really necessary on a public forum?

B)  It's not Whiteface's fault that you're completely unaware of the timing/duration of this storm.  They're going to pick up a lot of snow through tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> Haven't felt this helpless on skis in years.



Be honest........


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 10, 2014)

Hunter is reporting 12"


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Be honest........



I know. It was that bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> I know. It was that bad.



J/k. Anything in the rental shop


----------



## yeggous (Dec 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> I know. It was that bad.



That is why I decided to work today. I drove up this morning and looked at the mountain and turned around. It was freezing rain and that snow looked punishing. I am hoping it turns back over to drier snow overnight and tomorrow will be amazing.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'm at Wildcat. Their claims are legit. Only problem: this concrete snow is owning me. I'm using a pair of K2 Hardsides which aren't the best or worst powder tool. Tips dive even at speed and I can't buy a turn. Haven't felt this helpless on skis in years.



Some of us appreciate those of you out there who are packing this snow down for us.  Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Dec 10, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Hunter is reporting 12"


That seems possible, but a stretch.  It is wet and heavy. Great base building snow.  Freezing rain all morning.  Hope it gets colder. A little fluff on top would be nice.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, this event isn't the greatest snow to ski in, but it's the greatest ski base material you could ask for.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Some of us appreciate those of you out there who are packing this snow down for us.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My thoughts exactly.  By the weekend conditions should be fine, even if you have to stay on the groomed.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2014)

I be enjoying Catskills this weekend Hunter and Platty it going to be so nice.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

I wasn't saying fuck to the amount of snow but how Whiteface operates. Lift ticket line, opened 15 mins late. Quad, 30 mins late. Gondola, 90 mins late. Just found out they shut the gondola down for 2-3 hours. They wouldn't provide running snow totals or even an update in the afternoon. Everything was groomed. Fuck Whiteface. And are we really not allowed to swear on here Father Gomez?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, this event isn't the greatest snow to ski in, but it's the greatest ski base material you could ask for.



Base builder is only good if it snows on top of it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2014)

I think after all the snow to be cleared Whiteface issues today happening at other places to. Have great time today I84!!!!


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> J/k. Anything in the rental shop



Not even checking at this point. Folks have gathered in the bar because it's raining now. My buddy with me on a snowboard faired ok out there. 

Even though it might not have helped me I'm buying a real pow ski soon. Been dragging my feet for no reason.


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Some of us appreciate those of you out there who are packing this snow down for us.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It takes a special kind of stupidity. If there's one thing I am, it's dumb.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'm at Wildcat. Their claims are legit. Only problem: this concrete snow is owning me. I'm using a pair of K2 Hardsides which aren't the best or worst powder tool. Tips dive even at speed and I can't buy a turn. Haven't felt this helpless on skis in years.



Good day to be on a board!  Unfortunately the only board I'm on is this message board.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> I wasn't saying fuck to the amount of snow but how Whiteface operates. Lift ticket line, opened 15 mins late. Quad, 30 mins late. Gondola, 90 mins late. Just found out they shut the gondola down for 2-3 hours. They wouldn't provide running snow totals or even an update in the afternoon. Everything was groomed. Fuck Whiteface. And are we really not allowed to swear on here Father Gomez?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Just fyi.. K gondi hasnt opened yet and superstar scheduled for noon


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2014)

Edd said:


> Not even checking at this point. Folks have gathered in the bar because it's raining now. My buddy with me on a snowboard faired ok out there.
> 
> Even though it might not have helped me I'm buying a real pow ski soon. Been dragging my feet for no reason.



Wet heavy snow = hard turning!  if thee is just a couple inches - no problem.  However, 6-12 inches can be tough.


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2014)

Damn, it is full on R#$% across New England at this point WTF!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> I wasn't saying fuck to the amount of snow but how Whiteface operates. Lift ticket line, opened 15 mins late. Quad, 30 mins late. Gondola, 90 mins late. Just found out they shut the gondola down for 2-3 hours. They wouldn't provide running snow totals or even an update in the afternoon. Everything was groomed. Fuck Whiteface. And are *we really not allowed to swear on here Father Gomez?*



I'm not a moderator, that's not my call to make.    I'd have zero tolerance for it if I owned this website though.




St. Bear said:


> *Base builder is only good if it snows on top of it.*



Patience!  Winter hasn't even begun yet, but this is encouraging.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Patience!  Winter hasn't even begun yet, but this is encouraging.



This is true. I have to keep reminding myself that we're not even half way through Dec yet.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not a moderator, that's not my call to make.    I'd have zero tolerance for it if I owned this website though.



http://youtu.be/AQK1lqWQ9bA


----------



## 180 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hunter was great the past 2 days.  Elevation made a big difference.  First 3 runs today were great, Cliff, Upper 42, Upper Cross and Milky Way.We had some rain overnight, sandwiched in-between all that snow


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2014)

dlague said:


> Wet heavy snow = hard turning!  if thee is just a couple inches - no problem.  However, 6-12 inches can be tough.


I was thinking about the people going out today:  Wax early, wax often...


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> And are we really not allowed to swear on here Father Gomez?
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I can do without it.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 10, 2014)

At K now, a foot of pretty heavy chit, seems better in the trees, kicked my ass, probably hit Superstar and Skyelark to end the day.

Julio 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 10, 2014)

Radar just filled in over the Greens. Killington is gonna get smacked again tonight (Along with the rest of the mountains).

The 2nd round is commencing!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 10, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Radar just filled in over the Greens. Killington is gonna get smacked again tonight (Along with the rest of the mountains).
> 
> The 2nd round is commencing!



K should be real good if they get snow on top of this base building snow, enjoy it those who can. Pretty damn good today.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> *seems better in the trees*



Are they fairly safe already?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Are they fairly safe already?



Trees at Wildcat were excellent yesterday. Plenty of cover. I only hit one rock all day.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 10, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> At K now, a foot of pretty heavy chit, seems better in the trees, kicked my ass, probably hit Superstar and Skyelark to end the day.
> View attachment 14586
> Julio
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Is this a poach?  

This is getting me excited for Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skifree (Dec 10, 2014)

cornhead gets it done!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tin (Dec 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Is this a poach?
> 
> This is getting me excited for Sunday!
> 
> ...



I think he had the only tracks going in. Crazy dude


----------



## yeggous (Dec 10, 2014)

It looks like Wildcat has turned back to snow. Can anyone on the ground confirm?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 10, 2014)

Sunapee webcam shows dumpage.


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2014)

yeggous said:


> It looks like Wildcat has turned back to snow. Can anyone on the ground confirm?



Yeah, it had turned when I left around 2.


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2014)

NY and VT getting the goods!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 10, 2014)

It's even snowing in NYC, has been for a couple of hours already. No accumulation though.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Are they fairly safe already?



Safe? To what, your skis? Probably, the snow was so dense and heavy, tough to reach bottom. I was on rock skis. Safe to humans? Depends, it was very labor intensive to ski, and it was pretty slow going, at least for me. Should ski sublimely with more, lighter snow, if that's what they get.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 10, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> I made this (with intellicast.com radar help), because i could not find it out there -- but its basically the play by play, hour by hour, historical rain(green)/sleet(pink)/snow(BLUE baby!) line....
> 
> I'll try to keep it updated for this storm, unless someone gives me a link to something similar so I don't have to
> 
> ...



so my power settings went on, and my computer missed most of the overnight and today... luckily i dug up this link for the last 24 hours radar...  

http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/YesterdaysRadarLoop/hfd.gif


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 10, 2014)

NWS saying 3-7 tonight near mount snow probably more at elevation. Plus 1-2 tomorrow and 1 inch tomorrow night.   I bought my founders day ticket this afternoon!


----------



## BBMF (Dec 10, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 14586



fap fap fap....... ski porn


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Any other grandpa's deeply offended by the word fuck? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Any other grandpa's deeply offended by the word fuck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I'm no where near a grandpa, but I still find it offensive and immature and that's coming from a person in their 20's.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Any other grandpa's deeply offended by the word fuck?



I'm not offended by it in the least.  I genuinely feel sorry for you.   

But the fact you're intentionally bringing it up hours later, intentionally saying it again with the sole purpose/intent of doing so, is quite telling.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 10, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Haha.
> 
> In other news, 2" at Elk, supposed to get another 1-3" throughout the day, which may be low if it keeps snowing like it is now.



Wet? How many trails? any moguls?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Any other grandpa's deeply offended by the word fuck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



F bombs happen.  They're not encouraged on AZ, but they're not actively discouraged either.  All of the mods have better things to do with their time than chase people around reprimanding them for their potty mouth.

That said, 99% of conversations here can get along just fine without the use of cuss words.


----------



## abc (Dec 10, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Any other grandpa's deeply offended by the word fuck?


Only 97 posts, 3 of them to justify the use of f-words.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not offended by it in the least.  I genuinely feel sorry for you.
> 
> But the fact you're intentionally bringing it up hours later, intentionally saying it again with the sole purpose/intent of doing so, is quite telling.


  I'm turning on the ignore flag.  For better or worse...


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 10, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Wet? How many trails? any moguls?



All snow.  Basically 3.5 ways down from the top.  Susquehanna, Tunkhannock, Tioga, and West Slope.  No moguls.  Liftie said the quad was going to run this weekend.

Runs got better throughout the day as an inch or two covered the frozen hardpack and was a lot of fun to push around the slopes.


----------



## Tin (Dec 10, 2014)

Was dumping at K when we left around 3pm and snowed all the way till Hartford. Cars all over the side of the road on 91 in VT. They will definitely get 3-6" more tonight.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 10, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> All snow.  Basically 3.5 ways down from the top.  Susquehanna, Tunkhannock, Tioga, and West Slope.  No moguls.  Liftie said the quad was going to run this weekend.
> 
> Runs got better throughout the day as an inch or two covered the frozen hardpack and was a lot of fun to push around the slopes.



Thanks, wasn't sure how the rain would play into things.


----------



## octopus (Dec 10, 2014)

stratton vs mt snow for tomorrow?


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh father Benedict feels sorry for me, how compassionate. Not sure why he can't help but try to pick fights every time I comment on AZ, it's a compulsion. My first fuck was definitely not intentional. What the fuck. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Is this some Christian site or something I'm missing here


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Can you resist guys


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jay is gonna be off the hook tomorrow


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Masskier (Dec 10, 2014)

Burke is reporting 20" at the summit and opening with 20+ trails on Saturday


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2014)

billski said:


> *I'm turning on the ignore flag.*  For better or worse...



Hah!   I had already beat you to it!

I guess he must have either figured out that I added him to the ignore list or he wasn't satisfied that I wasn't replying to him, because now the psychopath is messaging me on Facebook..........where he is now blocked as well.

 CooCoo for Cocopuffs.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 10, 2014)

Masskier said:


> Burke is reporting 20" at the summit and opening with 20+ trails on Saturday



Wow!  I watched them on the radar get pounded all day yesterday.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

You have ignore on but you're still talking about me in the thread....who is the psycho


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 10, 2014)

octopus said:


> stratton vs mt snow for tomorrow?



Stratton has a higher summit and is slightly north of Mount Snow.  I bet both will be good if they get more tonight.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

Calling all members of the fuck police


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 10, 2014)

No precip for a few hours in Hyde park vt. - b/t jay and Stowe


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 10, 2014)

Thinking Pico opening day might be pretty sweet. $25 tix with donation of 3 non perishable food items this wknd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 11, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Thinking Pico opening day might be pretty sweet. $25 tix with donation of 3 non perishable food items this wknd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They should do great. Woods will be on.


----------



## abc (Dec 11, 2014)

How to use the Ignore function? I click on the name but don't see the option.

I've never found anyone worthy of that list nutil now. 100 post with 10 about ccuss word is worthless to read. Time to use the ignore function.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 11, 2014)

It's currently snowing at the Cat. Changes over about 50 yards up the road from the parking lot. Raining at Joe Dodge Lodge. Talk about a close call!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 11, 2014)

'Cuss words' hahaha you guys are killin me


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## powhunter (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnnypoach just told me K is off the hook this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Johnnypoach just told me K is off the hook this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 and now no power.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 11, 2014)

That sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 11, 2014)

No power and using aux to get people down.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2014)

abc said:


> *How to use the Ignore function? I click on the name but don't see the option.*
> 
> *I've never found anyone worthy of that list nutil now. 100 post with 10 about cuss word is worthless to read. Time to use the ignore function*.



1) Click on his user name in any of his troll posts, which takes you to his information page/screen
2)  Upper left-handish' portion of screen there will be an "Add to Ignore List" option
3) Click "Add to Ignore List" and permanently rid yourself of his troll diarrhea


----------



## yeggous (Dec 11, 2014)

The Cat is a mixed bag. Firm base with just a coating on top. Base has a thick breakable crust. You're good 95% of the time until you put in too much edge and punch through. Then it is game over.

It is still snowing so I am hopeful that it will fill in.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 11, 2014)

A co-worker drove from New York City to Burlington, Vermont on Wednesday evening.  On Thursday morning (today), he drove from Burlington to the Northeast Kingdom.

He reported that snowfall totals on the western part of the state were MUCH higher than in the eastern part.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 11, 2014)

Masskier said:


> Burke is reporting 20" at the summit and opening with 20+ trails on Saturday


They are reporting 20", but did not indicate that the 20" is from this most recent storm.  It appears that the 20" is total snow accumulation, and we're not sure how much is attributable to the most recent storm.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jay Peak is good today, 2 ft. + and still snowing. It's definitely more dense than Whiteface but we all know how I feel about my Whiteface experience. Today is so much better untouched tracks on newly opened trails and glades. Went into Beaver Pond a few times and haven't hit a rock or stump. I may go get the non rock board. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> They are reporting 20", but did not indicate that the 20" is from this most recent storm.  It appears that the 20" is total snow accumulation, and we're not sure how much is attributable to the most recent storm.



Ohhhh......... So that was pretty disingenuous.     I was really surprised when I heard that 20" figure.  I assumed that could only be possible if some big-time mesoscale banding set up shop for a while right over Burke with a 3" or more per hour sortof a thing.


----------



## Tin (Dec 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ohhhh......... So that was pretty disingenuous.     I was really surprised when I heard that 20" figure.  I assumed that could only be possible if some big-time mesoscale banding set up shop for a while right over Burke with a 3" or more per hour sortof a thing.





Smooth move Q.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2014)

Where is Burke "reporting"?

They haven't updated their snow report in two days and according to it they've received 0" of snow in the last 48 hours.   

http://www.skiburke.com/the-mountain/winter/snow-report/


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 11, 2014)

I guess TK wasn't too far off with his snowfall predictions! :flag:


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 11, 2014)

By Sunday jay could pass 40" for the whole storm, left rain at the base right now though 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Dec 11, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Went into Beaver Pond a few times and haven't hit a rock or stump. I may go get the non rock board.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's a guarenteed way to find some rocks.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 11, 2014)

Believe it or not its snowing at a good clip down here in south jersey


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 11, 2014)

vermonter44 said:


> Believe it or not its snowing at a good clip down here in south jersey



Too bad we are 2 hours from any good hills


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2014)

vermonter44 said:


> Believe it or not its snowing at a good clip down here in south jersey



Yeah, got less than an inch here and now it's stopped.  Sigh.


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 12, 2014)

Jay peak now at 30", can't believe TKs 20-40 is going to be true for a few resorts. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## hammer (Dec 12, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Too bad we are 2 hours from any good hills
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Are there any hills in NJ? :wink:

Nice to see the sun after several days.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 12, 2014)

hammer said:


> Are there any hills in NJ? :wink:
> 
> Nice to see the sun after several days.



The sun has been a rare thing the last month or so.. Low 40s and rain is getting annoying 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 12, 2014)

So jay is reporting 30" out of this storm.. With a potential for 6" more tomorrow.. Was 30-40" for storm potential that far off?... Bro....? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 12, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Any other grandpa's deeply offended by the word fuck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Do you find the term douchebag offensive?


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 12, 2014)

Not at all, but the nuns in this thread
Might 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

